# Can betta fish hear?



## christy18 (Nov 28, 2007)

Do betta fish hear u when u talk to them or if u make a noise or do they only know vibrations? :?:


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

I did a google search and found this article:

http://ebetta.com/2007/04/03/can-betta-fish-hear/

Interesting question. I'd never really thought about it before. 8)


----------



## KikiNBatta (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! Multiplied 5-fold!? That's amazing. I would hate to have my home start shaking and sounding like an earthquake was going on! No wonder you're not supposed to tap the aquarium!


----------



## Sushi (Dec 31, 2007)

I think so because when i talk to my betta, (i know im weird) he seems to sense the noise. He actually acts very calm and happy when i play music near him!


----------



## KikiNBatta (Jan 2, 2008)

This might sound a little random, but do you think that if bettas were under a lot of stress, music might help them?? Just a thought, since you said that your betta seems to like music. 
(Don't feel bad, I talked to a horse for hours when I was riding him on a trail ride )


----------

